# Life and Death (Contains Spiders)



## jeffashman (Aug 4, 2021)

I witnessed one of life's struggles on my windowsill. Yes, I know, I should probably dust it. The spider is a Triangulate Combfoot, which are generally not harmful to people. On the positive side, if you have these in your house, you probably don't have any Brown Recluse, since the TC hunts BR. I had to use a flash, as it was much too dark for a normal shot. I really need to get a true macro lens.


TriangulateCombfoot2021080401 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr
In for the kill


TrinangulateCombfoot2021080402 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 4, 2021)

There is always that struggle in their world. Their worries are real, unlike ours. I hope you get your macro soon. It’s an interesting world.


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 5, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> There is always that struggle in their world. Their worries are real, unlike ours. I hope you get your macro soon. It’s an interesting world.


Thank you!


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 7, 2021)

Nice shots, Jeff, very interesting! I like #1 best. TFS.


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 7, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice shots, Jeff, very interesting! I like #1 best. TFS.


Thank you! I took a dozen or so shots just to get that one. The first six were without flash, and just too dark. I should have swapped out to my 17-50mm f/2.8 for the shots without the flash, but I'd have had to lean in a little closer than I would have been comfortable with. That fly was only about 3/16 of an inch in size.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 7, 2021)

I like spiders.  Never ever kill one deliberately.


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 7, 2021)

Space Face said:


> I like spiders.  Never ever kill one deliberately.


I agree 99%. I'll make an exception for the Brown Recluse, because their venom causes severe necrosis, but with these Combfoot spiders around, I don't have to be to concerned with the BR. Speaking of things venomous, some clown lost their six foot Banded Cobra in a neighborhood south of here.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 7, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> I agree 99%. I'll make an exception for the Brown Recluse, because their venom causes severe necrosis, but with these Combfoot spiders around, I don't have to be to concerned with the BR. Speaking of things venomous, some clown lost their six foot Banded Cobra in a neighborhood south of here.


FFS.  I like snakes too and have one as a pet, just a wee Cornsnake but I don't get idiots who keep venomous ones.  At least I can take my one out and handle it. I quite often handle my snake.  Titter titter😂


----------

